# *STOLEN BOAT*



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry to hear that, brother. And too bad that is your 1st post on mtnbuz.
I live in slc as well and have been gone camping for a week in CO to escape Utah July 24th madness (see post about Green AB fire)
Your post made me go out to my backyard to make sure my boat is still there!!
Good luck to you. I hope you find the sonsa beeches...or at least get your boat back.


----------



## hazelannann (Jun 26, 2020)

Sorr to here that from you. I can't believe it that something that big has been stolen. Have you reported it?


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

check ksl...


----------



## cprice (May 21, 2012)

I'm in SLC as well... will keep an eye out.


----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

Kluh, I remember when you guys would do outdoor movie night in Wasatch resort. Sorry to hear about your boat, I will pass the word along and keep an eye out myself.

-Rob


----------



## KLUH (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the support everyone, I reported it and have been checking new boats for sale online. I'll start running through the pawn shops around town soon.
Happy floating!


----------



## KLUH (Jul 29, 2020)

Shaft said:


> Kluh, I remember when you guys would do outdoor movie night in Wasatch resort. Sorry to hear about your boat, I will pass the word along and keep an eye out myself.
> 
> -Rob


Rob, Right on! Those were the days! Sam sold that place this year, he's building a new house up the street.
Cheers!


----------



## Gingerjosh (Jul 15, 2020)

If you have renters insurance or home owners insurance you can claim it under one of those two if you don't end up finding your boat 
Really sad this has happened to you, but i hope this helps alittle.


----------



## docdave15 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm also in SLC and I'll keep an eye out for it as well.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Gingerjosh said:


> If you have renters insurance or home owners insurance you can claim it under one of those two if you don't end up finding your boat
> Really sad this has happened to you, but i hope this helps alittle.


Not all renters and/or homeowners insurance will cover a raft. A friend had his stolen and his insurance company gave him $100.

I know this won't help the OP but the rest of you should contact your agent and get a boat policy. I have $10K in coverage for my boat and accessories with a $50 deductible and it's about $120 per year through State Farm. YMMV.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I hope KLUH gets his boat back and that the thieves spend some time in the slammer for it.



JBL said:


> Not all renters and/or homeowners insurance will cover a raft. A friend had his stolen and his insurance company gave him $100.
> 
> I know this won't help the OP but the rest of you should contact your agent and get a boat policy. I have $10K in coverage for my boat and accessories with a $50 deductible and it's about $120 per year through State Farm. YMMV.


Yeah, this thread got me thinking about how much I've got in the rig and I checked with my insurance guy.

Here's what he said:
"Our limit for coverage for small watercraft is $2000. Can you email me a photo of the raft & trailer? Our underwriter will need to review this."

"Small watercraft" must be a little aluminum fishing boat with a couple of cane poles and an old 2-stroke. I just finished sending him an itemized list of what I have on the boat at any given time with links to the raft shop for a bunch of it and, well, it comes to a little more than $2K....

Think of every minute you've spent securing your gear, every dollar you've spent on locks and cables and theft insurance, every moment you've spent anxious that your gear may be getting ripped off while you're having dinner with your friends. All of this is already stolen from you by the Goddamned thieves we have to guard against.

-AH


----------

